# Wyndham & Worldmark



## AriMorgan (Apr 14, 2015)

[Advertising deleted]


----------



## presley (Apr 14, 2015)

For only $15. you can join and post stuff in the Marketplace. You can buy more ads after that if you need to. Very reasonable.


----------



## AriMorgan (Apr 14, 2015)

[Advertising deleted]


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 14, 2015)

Well then you would just have to advertise as one lump group of points, listing the various contracts.  You can't advertise in the forums. 
You may also want to try the WM owners site and advertise there.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 14, 2015)

Unfortunately, you are still trying to advertise to sell within the forums ..not the *Marketplace* section nor the *Bargain Deals *thread (free is required in Bargain Deals).

If you are posting TS for FREE .. you could say how many contracts, number of points, home resort  ... or How many points and how many contracts for each Wyndham and Worldmark.


----------



## uscav8r (Apr 14, 2015)

AngelaNoel said:


> I did that with some of the other properties but would rather just find someone interested in all.
> 
> Thanks!


Due to the particulars of the Marketplace, I would recommend making two points-for-sale listings, one under WorldMark and one under Wyndham. In each text field, identify that you are unloading both systems and list out what you have while referring to the other ad.

Due to the differences in systems, It doesn't buy you anything to try and wait for a single buyer (except maybe ronparise) for all WM and Wyndham. I'd expect two buyers, each on focusing on one system or the other.

WMOwners.com is also a good place to list your WM holdings. Maybe not so much for the Wyndham ones.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 14, 2015)

pm me Ill probably want them if the price is right, and if not me I know several buyers here on tug that I can refer you to


----------

